# What are your thoughts on Cockatiels and Parakeets in same cage ?



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone has had success with housing there cockatiels and parakeets together in one cage.I have a cage that my husband built for my parakeets(3ft.l x 2ft.w x 2ft.h) and I would like to house them all in one cage.Currently the tiel and keets cages are side by side and when I let Kiki(tiel) out she flies onto the keets cage and watches them so today I decided to let her go in and see whats going on in there and she seemed fine.After I took her out she flew back onto there cage and perched on the outside and went to sleep,it was so cute that I opened the door and let her back in.Anyways what do ya'll think about letting them share one cage eventually


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I personally would not risk letting them share a cage. Budgies can be bullies and even when they are being nice I find they are too hyper for tiels.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Spike. I would not cage them together. What you are doing now is fine since you are supervising them.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

For years my cockatiels and budgies have been fine together. I would just supervise but it CAN work. They might get into a little "arguement" occasionally about perches, but someone usually just moves right over and it ends. It is very common where people keep both species together. In fact, i've caught my budgies preening my cockatiels numerous times.

WARNING: Budgies have been known to bite off toes! Mine have been together their whole lives and I've never had ANY injury.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

One of my Budgies (Reiko) sits in the Cockatiels cage without any problems - and of course with supervision. The Cockatiels don’t care about him and he doesn’t care about them. They’ve never hurt him and he’s never hurt them, so I think with supervision it can work - full time? I don’t know, but I don’t think I’d try it, due to not knowing what could happen during the night while they’re in the same cage and with no supervision.

I do know people that have Budgies and Cockatiels in an aviary that get along really well.. but in a cage, I don’t know if it’d be any different since they’re not in a aviary with plenty of room to fly from any birds that may happen to attack another bird.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 16, 2010)

I can imagine a tiel would find a constant budgie presence annoying as budgies can be a bit 'in your face' whereas tiels are a bit more laid back. 

As long as the tiels have plenty of room to get away from the budgies should they need to then its fine but if the cage isnt big enough to allow this then I would house them seperately.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

My tiel has been living with my 2 female keets ever since I got him about 5 months ago & they’re getting along just fine. My cage is pretty comfy for 3 birds though (30x18x36) so the 2 keets hang out together, and my tiel would just be doing his own thing & playing with human friend  However, I recommend you to monitor them closely on the first couple of days as much as possible. You probably already know that parakeets are much more aggressive (especially females) than cockatiels, and my 2 keets did give my tiel some hard time at first. But maybe for only about 2-3 days then they left him alone ever since. I don’t know how many birds you’ll house together, but like the above posters said, make sure you have plenty of room for everyone.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

I myself keep my parakeets and cockatiel together. I have no problems with them. If anything it's my parakeets messing with each other. Whenever I take him out of my room or somewhere my parakeets can't see him they go crazy. If you even want to try it I would suggest having plenty of feeding and water sources and toys. I've noticed that's one problem I had with the parakeets so I've added plenty since.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a baby splay legged budgie I brought home and he likes to stay at the bottom of the cage. I don't want him in my larger flight cage until his flight feathers come in. 

My cockatiel Moonshine is in the cage with him. Moonshine stays in the top part of the cage and baby Muffin stays in the bottom part of the cage. 

The only reason I'm letting Moonshine live with a budgie is that it's handicapped and can't get up to the top of the cage to bother Moonshine. 

As soon as Muffin can fly and I see him perching more I will put him in my large cage with the other budgies.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

I've known many people who keep cockatiels and budgies together without any problems. As long as there is alot of room, many scattered feed and water cups, and of course supervision it may be worth a try. Just like people though they may or may not all get along. Sometimes personalities don't work well together and separate cages are needed.


----------



## kikicockatiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your responses.I think for now I will just let Kiki have some social time with my keets b/c I would be worried about leaving them all together at night when Im not present.Kiki was rather mad though yesterday when I took her out of there cage and put her back into hers.She made a sound I've never heard out of her before like an Im peed off kind of sound:wacko:We will just have to wait and see how things progress over time.


----------

